# vmware-config.pl stuck in a loop looking for Kernel Headers

## Gnarg

Hi all,

I had VMWare 4.5.2 installed once and was running fine until I emerge -Duv world.  VMWare then became version 5.0.  After the emerge world VMWare would not run anymore because it had to be reconfigured and running vmware-config.pl would just be stuck in a loop looking for the kernel headers.  I then decided to unmrege VMWare and delete everything that had to do with VMWare.  I then emerged vmware-workstation version 4.5.2 again and when I run vmware-config.pl, it then gets stuck again on looking for the kernel headers.

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

 

The directory of kernel headers (version linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11) does not match your

running kernel (version 2.6.11).  Even if the module were to compile

successfully, it would not load into the running kernel. 
```

My /usr/src/linux sym link is pointing to the correct place "/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11".  I have verified that many times.

From what I have been reading there is a vmware-any-any patch I can run but when I run that I still get the same problem.

Any ideas what I've done wrong?  I'm now stumped at this point.

Thanks for your help...

 :Cool: 

Gnarg

----------

## qeldroma

The actual running kernel itself has NOT the same version, as the kernel-sources

version 2.6.11 != linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11

That's the reason. Try to find out, why your running kernel has no subversion "-gentoo-r11"...

----------

## elestedt

 *Gnarg wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I had VMWare 4.5.2 installed once and was running fine until I emerge -Duv world.  VMWare then became version 5.0.  After the emerge world VMWare would not run anymore because it had to be reconfigured and running vmware-config.pl would just be stuck in a loop looking for the kernel headers.  I then decided to unmrege VMWare and delete everything that had to do with VMWare.  I then emerged vmware-workstation version 4.5.2 again and when I run vmware-config.pl, it then gets stuck again on looking for the kernel headers.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Solution: Reboot into the new kernel and run vmware-config.pl again.

----------

## taskara

mm I have the same issue with my own custom kernel.. will be looking into it

----------

## Gnarg

 :Embarassed:   Sorry but I made a mistake in my original post.  When I posted I was at work and I thought I had the right message.

Here is the message I get:

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is an existing directory, but it does not

contain at least one of these directories "linux", "asm", "net" as expected.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]  
```

ls -l /usr/src

```
linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11/
```

uname -r:

```
2.6.11-gentoo-r11
```

I then renamed the linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r11 to 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 and tried vmware-config.pl again and I still get into the same loop.

Any more suggestions for me to try?

 :Cool: 

Gnarg

----------

## taskara

from what I've found it seems to be a problem the say the ebuild was done and the resulting kernel build not having an identical name.

my issue stems from having built my own kernel and ebuild  :Confused: 

for you, might I suggest you try building a new kernel 2.6.12/13 ? and see if that helps you?

-c

----------

## taskara

OK

I have emerged gentoo-sources, ck-sources, vanilla-sources, myown-sources, lotsofother-sources and they all result in the same problem.

I built kernel 2.6.13 manually without having emerged the sources and it worked.

Perhaps this is an issue to do with the way portage handles emerging sources??

Has someone filed a bug?

----------

## Gnarg

Hi taskara,

building the new kernel is on my list, I'll try and get that done very soon and post what happened.

 :Cool: 

Gnarg

----------

## Gnarg

I got a hold of 2.6.12-r10 via emerge and compiled it.  Then tried to configure VMWare and it worked!

Thanks for all your help....

Gnarg

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *elestedt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solution: Reboot into the new kernel and run vmware-config.pl again.

 

Is there a way to run vmware-config.pl before rebooting with a new kernel?

----------

## elestedt

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *elestedt wrote:*   
> 
> Solution: Reboot into the new kernel and run vmware-config.pl again. 
> 
> Is there a way to run vmware-config.pl before rebooting with a new kernel?

 

Perhaps - but you would have to modify the script to remove the kernel version check...

----------

## schachti

ok - then I won't try it.   :Wink: 

I'm not very happy with this solution, as I'm not rebooting all servers and workstations directly after an update, so I might forget running vmware-config.pl after the reboot. All other kernel modules (for example unionfs, nvidia-kernel, alsa-driver, ...) can be rebuild without booting the new kernel first.

----------

## elestedt

 *schachti wrote:*   

> ok - then I won't try it.  
> 
> I'm not very happy with this solution, as I'm not rebooting all servers and workstations directly after an update, so I might forget running vmware-config.pl after the reboot. All other kernel modules (for example unionfs, nvidia-kernel, alsa-driver, ...) can be rebuild without booting the new kernel first.

 

I know the feeling...

----------

## DONpeppe

I have the same Problem, and i use 2.6.14-gentoo

Is there another possibility to solve the problem, without compiling a new kernel

I can't believe that i only can fix the problem with a new kernel which should not be emerged

hope somebody knows another was

thanks

edit:

ok, my player work with the gentoo ebuilds but i didn't tryed anything else than yesterday.

But today the vmware-config.pl scripts runs without an error and the player work

----------

## Phlogiston

I have the same problem here. So what is now the fix for it?

----------

## elestedt

 *Phlogiston wrote:*   

> I have the same problem here. So what is now the fix for it?

 

There is no fix available, at least not publically - vmware-config.pl requires that you reboot the machine with the new kernel headers before it will let you compile the modules.

Thats it.

Accept or rewrite the script on your own...

as for DONpeppe: I hardly understand your post... the "problem" arises *because* you compile a new kernel, it does not require you to do so...

----------

## Phlogiston

hmm I'm using the correct kernel, but it did not work. So I commented out the lines in the script.

Greets

----------

